# Outback 27Rsds Bunk House Mod Question



## shredmandan (Oct 31, 2012)

I have an opportunity to buy a 27RSDS for a great price - however its not the model I would ideally get/want. It it's the floor plan model with the 4 bunks up front. It will only be my wife and I - how hard would it be say put the bunks on hinges so they swing up and out of the way. Or perhaps others have done something different? Maybe it would be to costly to even bother with the mods and buy one the way I want it. The price is pretty right on this one.

Thanks much!

Dan


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

I believe the 27rsds has a queen bed in it and the 28rsds has the bunks. I had a 28rsds and the bottom bunks you can't really take out as they are ontop of the water heater and water pump. the top bunks you could easily remove I beleive it's just a metal frame screwed. you would still have the wardrobe between the bunks though. I have seen people use the bunks as storage. and use the slid out queen bed for sleeping.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You can take out one of the lower bunk (and all upper bunks) if needed. We decided to remove the lower bunk (door side) to get some more space and it was really easy. I kept all the parts and put everything back together in about 20 minutes when we sold our 28RSS

Here is how it looks with the lower bunk removed.


----------

